# Small Layout Design



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello All, 

I am writing in as I am in the middle of designing a small layout in my house. I live in the city so outdoor space is not an option. I am thinking about a quasi shelf layout that will fit in a bedroom. My thoughts are that it will be 150" long, 32" deep; then it will be along another wall that is 126" long so that the result is an L shape. As I want it to be visually appealing, I am considering putting the top on IKEA bookshelves which can then act as storage. 

Any thoughts on a track plan? I am considering doing a TimeSaver layout which then has one track that turns a corner and goes into an Inglenook Sidings layout.


The goal is to have something interesting that I can switch. Also considering doing a small logging layout. I run nearly every era so I can adopt to fit. Finally, I will be using a variety of DCC options as a way to get more familiar with the tools on a small layout.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

Unless you use some sort of compact track plan scheme, I don't believe you have enough space (length) for both. 

A proper, full length Inglenook requires something like sixteen feet of space, though half of this is but a single track. 

You do have more than enough space for a time saver. 

It might be possible to run the lead for the inglnook behind the time saver, but that would take up all of your 32 inch depth. 

Could you manage a six or eight foot long 'tail' - which need be only eight or ten inches wide - off of one end or another of your space? If so, that would give you room for the Ingelnook lead, with the track from the timesaver running behind the inglenook proper, making for a switchback approach. 

(I'm assuming R1 switches and curves here).


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

So were talking about 10' x 12'?


















Above are R1 (4' dia curve) studies 











These two are 8' dia studies for a spare room 

Just a few ideas of whats possible, here's another R1 plan from overseas of one layout about the same size area that I have always liked alot;










I hope Giles doesn't mind me posting this here, sadly this layout has since been dismantled.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

Always like to see your layout designs. 

best, 
TJ


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the responses and sorry for being away, work got in the way. I finished the "benchwork" and have a basic layout down. The biggest issue to the designs above Vic is that they use all four walls. I am using only two in a "L" design. Therefore it is only going to be point to point. Second challenge is that because all of my track was purchased for a far bigger layout, I have R2 switches only. This is a bit of a limiting factor but I am not willing to purchase all new R1 switches for the time being. 

All said I think I am going to model a logging layout with one side of the L where the logs are cut and the other side where a saw mill and potentially pulping factor are located. I recognize this diverts from the TimeSaver I referenced above but I do think it will allow for more scenery. I am going to attempt to post a few pictures of what it looks like so far, please disregard the mix of rolling stock... just have them on the table for the time being. I am also attempting to draw a picture of the track as is, would be great for any feedback. 

Kevin


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Some pictures 

 Pictures


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

One suggestion is to have all of your rolling stock to be of the field railway type. Smaller cars give an illusion of a larger railway. It would also make your switching operations simpler since you are restricted by space.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I plan to build smaller cars for exactly that reason, the current rolling stock is huge. One of my struggles has been how do I want the sidings such that I can create a logging layout. Something that makes sense to operate such that I can get moving on structures. On the far left I am considering having the forest where the large logs are loaded and then having those brought to the mill which is on the other side of the layout. I was then considering having one of the siding be the staging track where I could take the finished lumber while also having coal and fuel brought in. 

Many decisions yet


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally got a drawing of what I have now. The scale is correct, uses R2 switches and curves. Any thoughts would be appreciated: 

From December 16, 2012


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. Can you show on the plan what the proposed sidings will be serving? I know you stated its a logging type layout but its kinda hard to evaluate a track plan without some idea how the layout should function or the industries or functions on it.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Plan? Umm.. that would indicate I am further along than I really am  

I have been trying to come up with something but I am actually struggling. I thought about having the logs get loaded on the two sidings down below, then having them transported to the top left siding for pulp. Also considered having the long spur that diverts in the middle be the track that would go out of town. Nevertheless, I am a bit lost and open to ideas. I know I want a train layout to do some type of operations... beyond that I am struggling to find something that would be enjoyable to operate and run. 

Just trying to get some trains out of the boxes... it is tough coming up with a layout that works. 

Thoughts?


----------

